# 3-pt hitch for garden tractor?



## Realist (Mar 18, 2004)

Does anyone have experience with Agri-Fab's 3pt hitch for a garden tractor or ATV? Seems interesting, but it's hard to imagine it would work well.

http://www.agri-fab.com/3ptequip.html

Thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I think it a good idea but i don't see a ATV doing to much work with it before you burn the motor up. I think it would work good for a garden tractor.


----------

